
What do you expect and want from the new macbook pros? - ssijak
New macbook pros are long overdue. What do you expect from them and with what would you be satisfied? Here is my list :
-14inch OLED 4k screen but not larger than current 13inch pro.
-Quad core in smaller screen macbook pro
-Descrete graphics as option in smaller screen macbook pro OR&#x2F;AND option to work with externa graphic card housing like Razor Blade Stealth
-Better wifi
-Some USB3 compatible ports, no USB-C only
-if they introduce that OLED touch function bar, I want to have f1-f12 keys working as before because I want to feel the click when I touch them and use them while programming.
-no touch screen please
======
baccheion
\- 15.6" high-resolution OLED screen (but a 13.3" equivalent, due to a thinner
bezel)

\- 32GB+ RAM

\- Best Intel multi-core processor

\- Mag-safe adapter (or wireless charging), rather than USB-C

\- 180+ degree swivel

\- __Fingerprint ( "Touch ID") sensor __

\- 24+ hour battery life (that is, I charge the laptop while I 'm sleeping,
wake up, use it all day and all night, then set it to charge and go to bed.
9am wake up and 2am bedtime = 17 hours. That is, 17 hours of continued use,
with lulls throughout at the end of which I will not get a "low battery"
warning. So 18 hours to be safe, or at least 12 real hours if 18 is too much)

\- Something to make wireless headphones commonplace

\- Touchscreen (would give up for something better)

\- Continued presence of solid unibody design, backlit keyboard, great
touchpad, etc

\- Not normally particular about GPU, but as it speeds up the training time of
machine learning algorithms, I'm suddenly all for having a decent one (though
not so much that I'd jump to getting a heavy, clunky, and ugly "gamer laptop")

